# 2022 with shows under threat why the lack of discretion on social media?



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

Sorry for getting on my high horse again. But got to say we seem to have too many shooting the hobby in the foot. Rarely a day goes by without me coming across trophy pics on social media with folk stood in front of row upon row of racks that to my simple mind cry out that the scale of the collection is a full-time job and commercial. Clearly would be more time and effort for show organisers but is it not time that shows vetted table bookers social media and bar full time jobbers and commercial scale breeders from shows. Maybe then these people will stop uploading their trophy and clutch x100 pics to social media and gift horse evidence to the animal rights nuts? Selfies of folk standing in front of their massive collection might have been okay years ago but to me just seems plain daft now.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

I have said it before, there should be an upper limit on the number of clutches per species someone can produce before they are considered commercial.

Example: any more than 10 clutches per species = commercial activity.

*I get that this will vary for one species to the next.


----------



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> I have said it before, there should be an upper limit on the number of clutches per species someone can produce before they are considered commercial.
> 
> Example: any more than 10 clutches per species = commercial activity.
> 
> *I get that this will vary for one species to the next.


10 clutches or 100 clutches the thing that gets me, despite the onslaught of the anti nuts hoovering up pics and info, is that some people in this hobby still think it is cool to take selfies of themselves along side a warehouse full of racks that in numbers cries out full-time job/commercial. It is as stupid as the supposedly dead John Darwin and his wife with their Panama snap. Likely that most of us have at sometime gift horsed the anti nuts photo evidence which they have collected and stored for future use. Time it stopped.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

My point is you would be hard pushed to call someone who produced 10 clutches a year a commercial enterprise. Someone on the other hand producing 100 clutches per year you would be hard pushed to convince anyone that you are NOT a commercial enterprise. 

I agree about the photographs of rows upon rows of animals.


----------



## The1972 (Sep 10, 2021)

Lets be totally honest, the 10 clutch rule isn't going to fly, too small, the big give away for me when online is the racks, it isn't possible to have rows of new racks that cost 1000's each then claim it's a hobby, theres no way a real hobbyist could afford those racks. but a business could right off the cost against Tax , that would make sense, but to invest £20k-100k in racks then claim your a humble hobbyist is taking the p...., same as all the display table showcasing and banners with their multimedia presence . A top of the line £3k rack of 15 draws doesn't make you a better keeper nor does it make your animals worth more, some are nice for sure but thats about it, you get the same results with a rack costing £500.


----------



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

Yet again and even after the hobby has been kicked out of Donny racecourse I have seen at least one person uploading a video of their table stock located behind the escalator from Sundays show.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Also noted photos of tables pre show on the Facebook group?

Contents didn’t look incriminating to me, but thought this was frowned upon?


----------



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

Swindinian said:


> Also noted photos of tables pre show on the Facebook group?
> 
> Contents didn’t look incriminating to me, but thought this was frowned upon?


It just gifts the APA more images to spin propaganda for use against the hobby.


----------

